# Former exclusive Costco Photo Center partner launches PhotoRepairPro.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2021)

> PhotoRepairPro.com launches Warehouse Club Photo Restoration Service from Hollywood Photo Studio. Direct-to-Consumer Service Extends Big Box Price and Value with No Membership Required.
> Last week, Costco closed all of their in-store photo centers, which made a lot of people unhappy, I had no idea how many people loved the services. I don’t live anywhere near a Costco.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

